
Facebook featuring/surfacing controversial/dumb comments from complete strangers - ucaetano
http://imgur.com/a/VJG3p
======
Cozumel
>I don't know any of these people and most of the comments are either useless,
or just plain dumb.

Uh..welcome to Facebook?

